# Electrical knowhow for Mazzer auto-fill grinders



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I do a lot of stuff but the one thing I am not so hot on is electronics.

So I'm wanting my SJ auto fill to give out a timed dose - ill go through what I've already seen first.

The auberins specific Mazzer auto-fill mod (http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=302) This is awesome and being honest has more features than I need so a cheaper simpler one dose setting at a better price point must be available?

More looking around and you can buy just the auber timer box all pre programmed for a coffee grinder this halves the price of the ready to fit mazzer auto full kit and is more around the price point I want to pay. There are alternative timer controllers coffeehit do a delta timing box - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/delta-cta-timer/p900 this defeats the price point objective though and finally there is a sestos timing controller on eBay for £21.99 (http://bit.ly/XKOh3V) and if that will work and can be fitted with not much differences in amount of faffing to the other stand alone box units it's probably where my money will go.

Auber has a lot of instruction on how the mazzer circuitry works, which is a lot of help I'm just wondering on the nitty gritty things really like wiring what to what and if it is a possibility of working.

I'm sure other people will find this and use it if I can get that sestos unit to control the SJ, I just want a lean mean sparky to tell me what's what!

Thanks in advance for any information or thoughts to help me on my quest..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am sure you have already worked out how to bridge the auto mechanism on your grinder, does this device not wire into the mechanism as the auto function is a paddle cut off switch and the timer should run on similar principles, not tried this myself yet but your results will be really beneficial to a lot of members searching to timer mod their mazzers. I recently opened up a mazzer mini e and found the electronics on that very in depth, anyway good luck with this.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> I am sure you have already worked out how to bridge the auto mechanism on your grinder, does this device not wire into the mechanism as the auto function is a paddle cut off switch and the timer should run on similar principles, not tried this myself yet but your results will be really beneficial to a lot of members searching to timer mod their mazzers. I recently opened up a mazzer mini e and found the electronics on that very in depth, anyway good luck with this.


+1, surely it's easy to wire a timer onto the flap switch?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh if I had a penny for every "can't be that hard" my SJ has bridged connections in side coffee chap, I was mainly wondering if to jump on it and buy the sestos and have abit of fun tripping my shared houses circuit breaker.

Main thing is as you said where to wire what?

Auber stated the bigger grinders like the robur are easier to ghetto because of the no hopper circuit breaker loop being fairly simple to tap into.

Hmm I have no coffee so I might have another lookey see inside my SJ.

Be dirty cheap if that 21£ controller will behave...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will have a look into this as well and hopefully get back to you with some good news, try not to annoy the house mates to much don't want to see you on the street !!!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Callum_T said:
 

> Oh if I had a penny for every "can't be that hard" my SJ has bridged connections in side coffee chap, I was mainly wondering if to jump on it and buy the sestos and have abit of fun tripping my shared houses circuit breaker.
> 
> Main thing is as you said where to wire what?
> 
> ...


It may be i'm going by the k10, which really has a very simple switch...

Ahhhh... Looks covered in the super jolly... Not so easy then.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ps not sure it is simple but that auto mech wiring looks favourite to me as timer mech will run as a delayed switch, which essentially the auto mech and doser mech do on the sj auto


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

What about a dark room timer though?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> What about a dark room timer though?


These are just mains cut offs though right? Where's the fun in that, also because my mazzer isn't fully bridged internally I have a grinder that when its turned to "on" it powers up you have to nudge it to "start" for the motor to start but to stop it you have I turn it off completely.

I might pop to maplins on my way back for some switches to wire in before I go for all the techy sestos unit.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Callum_T said:


> These are just mains cut offs though right? Where's the fun in that, also because my mazzer isn't fully bridged internally I have a grinder that when its turned to "on" it powers up you have to nudge it to "start" for the motor to start but to stop it you have I turn it off completely.
> 
> I might pop to maplins on my way back for some switches to wire in before I go for all the techy sestos unit.


It's the lazy choice









Nudge eh?







So much for mazzer build quality


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It's the lazy choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the nudge refers to activating the auto start mechanism as opposed to a full on push


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> I think the nudge refers to activating the auto start mechanism as opposed to a full on push


Well that's no fun


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Keyboard warriors haha, yep coffeechaps right auto fills switch is "off" then "on" then "start" which spring returns back to "on"

SJ's are insane, my description would probably be something like "brutally overbuilt" - I mean the base which takes no load is like not so far off 10mm of cast metal. They certainly don't look to weigh as much as they do.

Ill have a play, I'm almost tempted to send some emails to some electrical engineers in uni to see what there take is, I'd rather straight up go for the sestos instead of faffing with switches then rebuilding then faffing with that sestos unit...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Now your talking get the elecky techies on board, perhaps you can educate them on espresso.....


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> I think the nudge refers to activating the auto start mechanism as opposed to a full on push


I like to think of it like a car ignition - click to the on position then turn and release to start it grinding. It all depends which connections have been bridged as to how it behaves.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

One electrocution later and my SJ has a on demand push to make grind button ....









If anyone's intrested ill tell you what to bridge works a treat


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That looks good especially for a naked pf..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How does it set up with the ghetto doser less or is it time for an SS version?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> How does it set up with the ghetto doser less or is it time for an SS version?


This is the "mk2 ghetto doserless" - special Oreo edition









Followed by another cheeky snap of my electronics









Since the grinder now operates on a switch it should theoretically be a pile of piss to hook up the sestos timer - my little push to go means pretty much hands free operation (other than sweeping though I guess)

Inner engineer is satisfied for now ....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Now that is a fab little idea for doser less my my the engineer is coming out in you just need to disguise the cardboard so you dont see it from the outside, get another doser lid as yours is on the chopped hopper and it will look sweet.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Mission complete will get some photos and videos up at some point - I intend and getting the timing unit flush fitting but an external timing unit may be a better bet

The magnums gonna be a flush fit but ill have to cut the hole and wire everything up tomorrow.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will be interesting to see how this progresses


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Will be interesting to see how this progresses


You'll love this


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Viola!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see that doserless!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Callum_T said:


> Viola!


Purple ? ? ? ?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> Purple ? ? ? ?


I meant it to be a voila - as in done , probably a typo in there or something daft.

Need to try and go doserless along with maybe a paint job /removal of paint job


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha.was only winding ya up,Doserless would be cool,have you spoke to Dave bout taking the collar off exposing the worm,looks cool,a big red magnum would be nice


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn double post


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Strip it and rip it man

View attachment 2663


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Wanted to pop this on - a 'works' finish SJ


----------

